# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Bald Battle with the Sun

## sausage

Not only do us baldies have to battle with worry, bullies, low self esteem, embarrassment, we also have to battle with the elements.

Right....can anyone help me....

I need bald head protection.

1. Suncream. Are there any top notch suncreams out there that are good enough to stop our heads from burning?

2. Hats. I look like a right knob in a cap. I look good in a beanie but they are not designed for hot weather. For all I know there may be some kind on thinner beanie that can be worn in the sun without your head sweating like crazy? What other hats could I try?

----------


## sausage

oh I hate being bald. I am going to the Olympics, I am just going to shuv a swimming cap on my head so I don't get burnt.

----------


## gmonasco

Can't vouch for it myself (I'm not bald), but other people recommend this product:

http://www.baldguyz.com/products/prdsunscreen/

----------


## NotBelievingIt

*you* think you look like a knob only because you never wore them with consistency in the past.

I think I look weird, but unless the hat is just wildly not fitting right, its your own perception of yourself and those who have never seen you with a hat but have otherwise.

----------


## greatjob!

I grew up in the southwest in the U.S. and spent most of my days in the sun with no protection so now I'm a little crazy about sunscreen cuz I don't want to look like an old baseball mit when I'm older so I use this:

http://www.neutrogena.com/product/sp...ortby=ourPicks

Should work great for the head, I use it on my face and it doesn't clog pores and is not greasy or heavy. 100 spf should keep you from getting burned

----------

